# new direction for the photography contest forum?



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Has there been thought about having a forum on photographing our tanks? It could cover camera types, procedures, editing software etc. It might help to build the archives as well.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, this has been discussed before. And decided that the "Photo Album" would be a perfect place to showcase photos, present your stuff, techniques and post-processing expertise, and ask related questions.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

It would be nice to have a sticky with camera settings, suggestions on lights, etc.


----------

